# Infinitive vs. Gerund distinction



## tritone

How do you make this distinction in Portuguese?

Please translate both sentences. 

A) He remembered to bring the wine.

B) He remembered bringing the wine.

I'm pretty sure that sentence A translates as:  Ele lembrou trazer o vinho. 

...but I'm not sure it's possible to translate B as: Ele lembrou trazendo o vinho. 

I'm confused as to how the infinitive and gerund is used in Portuguese. I've never found an strait-forward answer. If b is not possible how would you say it?


----------



## Carfer

A) (Re)lembrou-se de trazer o vinho
B) Lembrou-se de trazer/ter trazido o vinho


----------



## tritone

More: 

C) We debated traveling to Portugal.


----------



## Archimec

Estamos indecisos quanto à nossa viagem a Portugal. (?)


----------



## Carfer

Concordo com o Archimec que usar o verbo neste caso concreto não é muito idiomático, mas, se tivéssemos de o fazer, diria '_discutimos viajar para Portugal_'.


----------



## tritone

Carfer said:


> Concordo com o Archimec que usar o verbo neste caso concreto não é muito idiomático, mas, se tivéssemos de o fazer, diria *'discutimos viajar para Portugal'*.



So, when is the gerund ever used? It seems like the distinction between the gerund and the infinitive as verbal nouns doesn't exist.


----------



## Carfer

tritone said:


> So, when is the gerund ever used? It seems like the distinction between the gerund and the infinitive as verbal nouns doesn't exist.



Melhor do que o que poderia fazer neste espaço e com garantia de especialistas renomados, recomendo-lhe  http://pt.scribd.com/doc/207125414/Novo-Gramatica-do-Portugues-Contemporaneo#scribd a partir do parágrafo 490.


----------



## Rhetorica

tritone said:


> So, when is the gerund ever used? It seems like the distinction between the gerund and the infinitive as verbal nouns doesn't exist.


In Portuguese, you only use the gerund when there's a continuous action implied.
It is also important to know that the gerund in Portugal has two forms: "[verb root]_ndo_" and "_a_+infinitive", with different usage rules (in Brazilian Portuguese, you almost only use the first form). For example, the verb _lavar_ ("to wash") makes its gerund as _lavando_ or _a lavar_.

Example:
_Estou lavando a louça_ (Brazil/some regions of Portugal)= _Estou a lavar a louça_ (standard European Portuguese) = "I'm washing the dishes"

The examples you provided do not imply a continuous action, so they make no distinction in Portuguese. In these cases, you always use the infinitive.
A) He remembered to bring the wine = He remembered bringing the wine = _Ele lembrou-se de trazer o vinho_


----------



## Darth Nihilus

Carfer said:


> A) (Re)lembrou-se de trazer o vinho
> B) Lembrou-se de trazer/ter trazido o vinho



Eu não traduziria a letra B de modo algum como "lembrou-se de trazer o vinho". Não por tal oração ser "errada", mas meramente porque ela não me da a ideia de passado. Eu usaria apenas "lembrou-se *de ter trazido *o vinho", ou mesmo "lembrou-se *que tinha trazido *o vinho"


----------



## Carfer

Darth Nihilus said:


> Eu não traduziria a letra B de modo algum como "lembrou-se de trazer o vinho". Não por tal oração ser "errada", mas meramente porque ela não me da a ideia de passado. Eu usaria apenas "lembrou-se *de ter trazido *o vinho", ou mesmo "lembrou-se *que tinha trazido *o vinho"



Se a entender como uma frase completa, é efectivamente ambíguo e também eu nesse caso prefiro a segunda opção, mas em Portugal, pelo menos, não é uma maneira incomum de dizer mesmo com referência ao passado. Em geral, ou o resto da frase em que esse segmento se insere ou o contexto resolve alguma ambiguidade que ainda subsista (_'Lembrou-se de trazer o vinho e de o ter derramado/derramar na toalha alvíssima')_.


----------



## merquiades

Darth Nihilus said:


> Eu não traduziria a letra B de modo algum como "lembrou-se de trazer o vinho". Não por tal oração ser "errada", mas meramente porque ela não me da a ideia de passado. Eu usaria apenas "lembrou-se *de ter trazido *o vinho", ou mesmo "lembrou-se *que tinha trazido *o vinho"


That actually is the difference in English
I remember to bring the wine. It's future action, a reminder/warning
I remember bringing the wine.   It's a past action, a memory

In the past it can be tricky
I remembered to bring the wine.  I remembered and then I brought it
I remembered bringing the wine.  I remembered that I had brought it before

So maybe to make it clearer in Portuguese, you have to change the verb?
Nao devo esquecer de trazer o vinho.
Lembro-me de ter trazido o vinho.

Nao podia esquecer de trazer o vinho
Lembrei-me que tinha trazido o vinho

Would that work?
In the new forum where to we get the tilde for the a in words like Nao, Sao  etc.?


----------



## Carfer

merquiades said:


> So maybe to make it clearer in Portuguese, you have to change the verb?


É mais prudente se não quiser que surjam dúvidas. Em todo o caso, creio que a ambiguidade é mais teórica que real. Duvido que alguém não perceba se se trata de um facto passado ou futuro.


----------



## Darth Nihilus

merquiades said:


> That actually is the difference in English
> I remember to bring the wine. It's future action, a reminder/warning
> I remember bringing the wine.   It's a past action, a memory
> 
> In the past it can be tricky
> I remembered to bring the wine.  I remembered and then I brought it
> I remembered bringing the wine.  I remembered that I had brought it before
> 
> So maybe to make it clearer in Portuguese, you have to change the verb?
> Nao devo esquecer de trazer o vinho.
> Lembro-me de ter trazido o vinho.
> 
> Nao podia esquecer de trazer o vinho
> Lembrei-me que tinha trazido o vinho
> 
> Would that work?



Hm, let's go step by step:

1-) I remember to bring the wine.
Does anyone _actually_ say that in English? "Não devo esquecer de trazer o vinho" is idiomatic and correct, but not a direct translation from the sentence above.

2-) I remember bringing...
     I remembered to bring...
     I remembered bringing...

The difference in meaning in those sentences becomes blurred in Portuguese. Both a-)"Lembrei-me de trazer" and b-) "Lembrei-me" de ter trazido can mean *all* of the above, depending on the context. I simply ruled out a-) because it doesn't sit right with me(can't say why), although it's 100% correct.



merquiades said:


> In the new forum where to we get the tilde for the a in words like Nao, Sao  etc.?



As I have the tilde in my keyboard, I have no idea mate. I'm getting used to the new forum myself.


----------



## Nino83

merquiades said:


> In the past it can be tricky
> I remembered to bring the wine.  I remembered and then I brought it
> I remembered bringing the wine.  I remembered that I had brought it before



In fact, we (Romance speakers) often don't get these different meanings in English and we have to study them.



merquiades said:


> In the new forum where to we get the tilde for the a in words like Nao, Sao  etc.?



Olá, merquiades. Pode usar o ASCII se no seu teclado houver os números à direita:
ã = alt + 0227, á = alt + 0225, â = alt + 0226
õ = alt + 0245, ó = alt + 0243, ô = alt + 0244
ê = alt + 0234, í = alt + 0237, ú = alt + 0250
(você já tem o "é")
(eu uso sempre este método para escrever com o teclado italiano)

Quero perguntar aos amigos portugueses e brasileiros se vocês percebem alguma diferença de sentido entre estas frases:

"Eu me *lembrei* de trazer/ter trazido o vinho" ou "que tinha trazido o vinho" - eu trouxe o vinho
"Eu me *lembrava* que tinha trazido o vinho" ou "de ter trazido o vinho" - eu pensava que tinha trazido o vinho mas, em verdade, esquecí de trazê-lo ou eu não estou certo

Há esta diferença de sentido em português também?

Obrigado


----------



## merquiades

Olá. I wanted to quote you all but I haven't got used to the new software here.

Context A:
We're having a picnic tomorrow.  Darth, you remember to bring the cheese, Nino remembers to bring the bread, and I remember to bring the wine.  I think that's everything.  Don't forget. "Remember now to bring it tomorrow".  "Remember" has the exact same effect on me as "don't forget".  That's why I said "eu não esqueço de trazer o vinho". It's also common to use this as a command.  Remember to bring the wine!!  "Não esqueces de trazer o vinho". We are heavy drinkers.
The idea is the same, remember comes first, bring second.

Context B:
We had a picnic last weekend.  Darth, you remember bringing the cheese.  Nino remembers bringing the bread. I don't remember bringing the wine.  You don't remember bringing the wine because you drank too much!  Oh yes, I do remember drinking.  "Remember" now what you did "before".  The chronological order is changed.  It's a memory. "Eu lembro-me de ter trazido o vinho/ que tinha trazido o vinho".

If we change the verb, it might be more obvious.  "I remember dreaming about you".  It's clear that it's a memory.  We can't say "I remember to dream about you" because you cannot control a future dream.

So what exactly does "lembro-me de trazer o vinho" mean?  When do you remember and when do you bring?


----------



## Darth Nihilus

Nino83 said:


> Quero perguntar aos amigos portugueses e brasileiros se vocês percebem alguma diferença de sentido entre estas frases:
> 
> "Eu me *lembrei* de trazer/ter trazido o vinho" ou "que tinha trazido o vinho" - eu trouxe o vinho
> "Eu me *lembrava* que tinha trazido o vinho" ou "de ter trazido o vinho" - eu pensava que tinha trazido o vinho mas, em verdade, esquecí de trazê-lo ou eu não estou certo
> 
> Há esta diferença de sentido em português também?
> 
> Obrigado



Sim, a diferença existe. Mais naturalmente, um falante nativo usaria pretérito imperfeito para se referir a um passado mais distante *"Naquela época.."* Para expressar a ideia que você mencionou, seria mais comum usar sua explicação ao invéz de "lembrava"



merquiades said:


> So what exactly does "lembro-me de trazer o vinho" mean?  When do you remember and when do you bring?



Lembro-me de trazer o vinho = I remember *to* bring the wine.

To be used exactly as in your context A. Though a native would rather pick _"não posso me esquecer de.."_ _(I can't forget..)_


----------



## Aluno 1%

Carfer said:


> Melhor do que o que poderia fazer neste espaço e com garantia de especialistas renomados, recomendo-lhe  http://pt.scribd.com/doc/207125414/Novo-Gramatica-do-Portugues-Contemporaneo#scribd a partir do parágrafo 490.


Merci beaucoup, really appreciated the Link above, thank you so much. A real pleasure to meet language lovers. rssr e conhecedores.


----------

